# Judo before Kano



## ace (Sep 30, 2002)

Hello I was reading this book
Called Skillful Judo in it they
say that the Jikinshin-Ryu, had
been Using the Name Judo in
connection with ther paticular
Style of combat for some 200
years before Kano appeared
on the  Scene.

It say's It was to save any confusion
with the Jikinshin-Ryu Judo that Kano
eventually gave his discipline the name 
of Kodokan Judo.

Does anybody know more about this.
im intristed in hearing.
:asian: 
Primo


----------



## ace (Sep 30, 2002)

Note it is a Judo Book
Not Jikishin-Ryu Book
 :asian: 
Primo


----------



## arnisador (Sep 30, 2002)

I was introduced to this fact by *ace* when I saw him in Buffalo and wish I knew more about it! I did some reading on the web but am still not sure how judo-like these older 'judos' were and how jujutsu-like they were. I am guessing it's mostly the latter.


----------



## tmanifold (Oct 1, 2002)

This is true. In John Steven's book "Three Budo Masters" he gives an older translation for this Judo. He translates Judo as "The path that follows the flow of things" . Judo like Jujutsu is a generic term for martial ways that utilize the principle of JU.

Tony


----------



## tmanifold (Oct 1, 2002)

see also this thread at e-budo

http://www.e-budo.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?s=&threadid=14342

Tony


----------



## ace (Oct 21, 2002)

Please do tell??
><><><


----------



## Hollywood1340 (Oct 21, 2002)

Fellow artist's,
Quite simply the name was already in use. A very good history of the Kodokan and Judo's forming and early history has been written and you can find it HERE


----------



## ace (Oct 21, 2002)

><><><


----------



## arnisador (Nov 29, 2002)

In addition to Kodokan and Kosen Judo, there is Kawaishi Judo:
http://www.bestjudo.com/brgokyo.shtml


----------

